
“Baby, It’s Cold Ou” played a pivotal role in the rise of Islamic fundamentalism - ycombonator
https://qz.com/1491525/baby-its-cold-outside-and-the-rise-of-islamic-fundamentalism/
======
zygotic12
Prove your a human please?

------
cannontwentytwo
I suppose by that logic Friedrich Nietzsche had a "pivotal role" in causing
the Holocaust.

~~~
moreoutput
Or that dog that made Berkowitz do it.

